# Camp Chef DLX vs Pit Boss Classic vs Pit Boss 700FB



## daveverdo (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi all,

I was pretty sure I was going to buy a Camp Chef DLX until I wen tot Walmart today.  I looked at the Classic and the 700FB and compared it to a DLX and a Camp Chef SmokePro ZG (can't find info on this one anywhere).

The two Pit Boss models were both $396 and the CC DLX was on closeout for $375.  The ZG was $500.

The Classic had what looked like a upgraded temp controller with two meat probe inputs but really couldn't tell much else different.

The ZG has two meat probes compared to one for DLX and the ZG also had the direct grill feature which can be open from outside while the grill is on.  The direct grill on the Pit Boss models looked like it would be difficult to switch to direct grill once the grill is hot.

Any thoughts, comments, or insights would be appreciated.

FWIW, I have a Weber Genesis propane grill and the pellet smoker will be replacing a Masterbuilt propane upright.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

Well how about a pellet smoker by pit boss instead of the pellet grill?




https://m.dickssportinggoods.com/p/...aA1H0TeEfuwjDM2YgAM7sxA_K6jMv_VkaAgpBEALw_wcB


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 19, 2018)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pit-Bos...AsCAEALw_wcB&dclid=COC4oNTKx9oCFQhvAQodbkANRQ


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 19, 2018)

I cannot speak from experience as I have never had a pellet grill. However, that will not prevent me from throwing out a useless opinion. I do have a Camp Chef Smoke Vault and I liked it when I was using it. I haven't really heard anything bad about Camp Chef products. Based on my limited knowledge I would probably go with Camp Chef and if you are in need of more probes I would get the Thermoworks Smoke. Thermoworks have accurate probes and I have always been weary of the accuracy of therms that come with a grill/smoker.


----------



## Blue Kettle (Apr 20, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Pit-Boss-7-0-cu-ft-Vertical-Pellet-Smoker-with-Rear-Hopper-77700/304062449?cm_mmc=Shopping|THD|google|&mid=sG8eBDkW7|dm_mtid_890338a25189_pcrid_140426713082_pkw__pmt__product_304062449_slid_&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_ODWBRCTARIsAE2_EvWHlSI-JtyEvm3LObsoiILoNM4hZ-YhRIZt0_Rqh8YBaKUxqEtZVF4aAsCAEALw_wcB&dclid=COC4oNTKx9oCFQhvAQodbkANRQ



I'm not sure if its exactly the same because its quite a bit cheaper than that one, but they've got a version of this model they are selling at wal-mart now. They had it out on display last time I was over there. Seemed like a quality unit. I particularly liked how tight the door appeared to seal. Also, it holds a ton of pellets. You could probably do a full day's smoke on this thing.


----------



## daveverdo (Apr 20, 2018)

I sent an email to Camp Chef and they confirmed that the ZG model is a exclusive for Dick's Sporting Goods (owner of Field and Stream) and it is pretty much the PG24SG.  500 seems like a reasonable price for that I think.  Any thoughts?


----------



## daveverdo (Apr 21, 2018)

Response from Camp Chef.
-------------------
Thank you for your email, yes the ZG is the model grill we manufacture for
Dick's Sporting Goods. The ZG is just like our PG24SG
https://www.campchef.com/pg24sg.html, it will have the slide and grill
technology. if you let me know what specs you would like to know I can see if I
can find that information for you. Let us know if you have any other questions,
have a great day. 
----------------------
My comparison:
The SG and ZG are not exactly the same though.  Just from the pictures I can see that the bases are different.  The SG has L-shaped legs and a bottom shelf while the ZG has square legs that are larger than the DLX legs but no bottom shelf.  There were also different specs for many features.  I took a picture of the ZG spec sheet at the store and compared it to the SG specs on the website and there are slight differences in capacities.  For example ZG 3778 cubic inch - SG 4859, grilling area ZG 776- SG 811, hopper volume ZG 18 lbs - SG 22, ...

It appears to me to be a DLX with the direct heat feature, upgraded legs, a larger upper grill shelf, and upgraded controller with dual meat probes.


----------

